# Amandus Polanus on the law promising eternal life



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 22, 2021)

The supernatural manifestation of God’s will, is the work of God’s special providence, whereby after a special manner he manifesteth his will to men in the Church. Psal. 103.7. Heb. 1.1.2. Of this there are two parts, the revelation of doctrine, or the foretelling of things to come. The revelation of doctrine, is either of the doctrine of the law, or of the Gospel.

The law of God is a doctrine, which commandeth us what we must do, and what we must leave undone, requiring perfect obedience, both inward and outward towards God, and promising eternal life to those that obey it: but threatening eternal punishments to those that break any part thereof. Mat. 19.16.17.18.19. Mat. 7.12. Levit. 18.5. Ezech. 10.11. Rom. 10.5. Gala. 3.10. Deut. 27.26. Jam. 2.10.

For the reference, see Amandus Polanus on the law promising eternal life.


----------

